# Total plant n00b needs help with 10 gallon



## MrPops (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello everyone, i have been reading the forums for some time about substrates. I'm still confused about what to use, how to use it, how much to use, and where to buy. Seems there is a lot to condiser and many options to comb through.

I would like to setup a 10 gallon tank. If anyone can tell me what I need in laymans terms and point out a good website where I can buy that would be great!

Please suggest what I need for various layers to have healthy, deep green plants with a great growth rate. Thank you!


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

A twenty pound bag of flourite or eco-complete is a good place to start. Most of the time it's much cheaper to buy it locally. Look around and see if you can find it and compare prices with online retailers. Remember to include shipping costs in your comparsion.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome, Mrpops  

Ditto what Snyperp said.

Also another good way to go is a bag of pool filter sand (around $8 for 50lbs) and laterite to use underneath the sand to supply nutrients to the roots.


----------



## toofazt (Aug 9, 2005)

Or you could get two bags of Schultz Aquatic soil at Lowes~$6


----------

